# new turkey hunter... newby question



## MarkSend (Mar 11, 2008)

The money spent by the casual hunter and fisherman is what helps finace the DNR and also funds the Pittman Robinson act. May one ask why it bothers you that someone kills a turkey by legal methods, but not with a pocket full of calls, the latest camo, and the newest turkey only shotgun?And, one would guess the success rate of casual person is lower than the one who hunts "properly" so really is it all about got to kill something? One thinks not. Nor should it be judged by how much "hardship" and "woodmanship" skills either. Really, if the sportsperson had fun that day is the only thing that matters. And yes, one can have a great deal of fun without filling their tag.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote from bucksnbows
"I don't kill them for the kill. I do it for food and because the state allows me too." 

Linda,

I've great respect for your work in Michigan and I am a purist in many regards. However, the bottom line is FOOD. Hunters kill for food and sometimes it ain't a high class affair. I love spring turkey hunting and have some opinions on how they should be hunted in the spring. I will ALWAYS eat what I kill (I don't shoot many mergansers anymore for that reason) but with spring turkeys I'm willing to take the chance of not connecting in the name of "doing it right". In the fall on a deer stand, I'm hunting for meat and a turkey may very well be an incidental catch. And a fine eating catch at that. You had made a point about the improperness of trying for "droptines" or big bucks and scoring, wouldn't you think that the _*way* _one hunted the quarry could be a form of this type of, for lack of a better term, vanity? I guess I just wanted to point out that if a guy is looking to "feed the tribe" he should be given a little slack-again, we hunt for food!


----------



## Bob N (Sep 3, 2008)

I was reading this thread and couldn't help but notice Linda that you hunt Area J. I am new to turkey hunting like hicky40cmu and had a question for you. I have been going up to Tower, MI (Area J / DMU 16) for a decade or so to hunt deer with some family and friends. This year I hunted the spring turkey season and had a lot of fun but only saw one hen during my 4 day hunt. I applied for the fall permit and was successful, so I'll be heading back up for another 4 day hunt. The state lands I hunted in spring didn't show much turkey sign (2 miles due south of Tower), do you have an suggestions on area's I could scout and possibly hunt next month? I would appreciate any tips you may have.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

I am always hunting for a tropy turkey, otherwise the hunt is just too simple. You need to measure beard/s spurs and weigh the bird. I think the CMB website has the mathematical formula along with the record turkeys with photos for you to check out. Breasting out turkeys is easy and tasety, but dont discount the cajun injector and the turkey fryer, thats the only way I cook em now. Just remember to scald the bird before you pluck it, much easier to get the feathers off, plus the skin keeps the bird moist and jucy.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I was out of town part of last week dove hunting in Ohio, so didn't see these responses till just now. 

But I gotta respond...

LoBrass said..."Hunters kill for food"....maybe they did in the 30's, and maybe they will in the next year or so, if the economy gets much worse, but right now, and for the past 20 years, that's baloney and you're fooling yourself if you think so. Yes, we all try to eat our harvest, but the fact is, we're hunting for sport and trophy, and don't try to tell me otherwise as long as you have a computer to respond to this thread with...which means you either have the money to afford one at home, or you have a job. I doubt very much you have to go hunting to actually put poultry on the table. 

Bob-There may not be very many birds in that neck of the woods anymore, especially after last winter, if they weren't fed a steady supply of nutritious food all winter-and over here, that comes from the human hand, cause there's too much snow for the birds to dig through. I don't know about over there, as that area doesn't get as much snow as we do over here, but it was a very dry summer in 07, therefore, not much in the way of crops (and what there was was harvested, I'm sure), and virtually no mast crops-acorns and beechnuts. So, it's very possible that a lot of birds over there just didn't make it through the winter. 

They did over here, in Area J. At the moment, thanks to the feeding programs and a good summer, we have a ton of birds. But that may not be true by next spring if we can't afford to feed them this winter. Last winter, the MWTHA spent $15,000 here, easily twice what we usually spend, so this year we're starting out in the hole...if we can feed at all in light of the feeding ban on deer. And I priced corn up here today at $7.95 for a 50 pound bag. A dollar higher than what I thought was already an astronomical price at the end of last winter. 

I can't help you with good areas near Tower for this fall. I have no idea what's happened over there in the last few years. 

Anyway, and I'll probably make a lot of archery hunters mad with this remark, but for the most part, particularly those who kill fall turkeys over a bait pile, which is illegal even if it is intended for deer, and from a tree stand, which gives the human an unfair advantage, and hasn't called the bird or tried to meet him on his own terms, all most archery hunters are doing who kill a turkey in the fall while intentionally archery hunting for deer is taking advantage of an unaware target and making an incidental kill-it's not about food at all...and our wild turkeys are worth a lot more respect than that.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Linda I have to dissagree with you that the "incendental kill" whilel hunting deer and killing a turkey is not for food> That is the reason I icendly shoot a turkey while on deer stand is to kill for food. I don't believe the turkey not being the main target is a disrespect to the bird. They are one crafty hard to kill bird and I will tell yopu from experience that they are still hard to draw a bow on at any time. And when there are 30+ turkeys passing by my treestand it only takes one to pick you off and warn the others. I have never found it to be easy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

sure, you eat the turkey. I don't think very many people would waste one, in fact, I've never known anyone that has. But the implication was that people NEED to hunt them in a manner considered unsportsmanlike by many because they NEED to feed their family. That's nuts.

Get down on the ground at the same level with them and call, and you might find shooting one a little easier cause you won't have to shoot down at a relatively small target and you will only lure the birds interested in your call into range, instead of the whole flock. If the whole flock is looking up at you you are moving too much and making too much noise-a lot of that is derailed if you call and they think that's a turkey making that noise. You should have your bow drawn and ready as soon as you know there's birds in the area, instead of waiting till they can see you. 

Bob, if your tag is for Area J, get hold of me. There's plenty of birds over here in Antrim and Charlevoix Counties and very few fall turkey hunters, not counting all the deer archery guys, who might find getting a turkey this fall a bit harder without that bait pile. They might even have to learn how to hunt them.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I can't believe how some people can be so sure that their point of view is THE point of view. Kill,prepare and enjoy your turkey any way you want. If it's leagal what difference does it make? Just because you have an opinion doesn't make it law. The world revolves around the sun, not turkeys.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Commemorative Bucks of Michigan is the record keeper for all big game in Michigan. There method for scoring turkeys is real simple. Beard(s) lengths plus the length of both spurs gets you your score. All you need to get them measured are the beard and spurs. I actually entered my multiple bearded turkeys years after I had taken them.

The weight does not figure into the equation which I figure is right as a tom taken from the north woods after a hard winter would not stand a up to a bird that lived all winter in the corn fields of southern Michigan. My 1 3/8 inch spurred bird that came from 
Delta county only weighted 17 lbs after making it through a hard winter up there.

I scald and pick my turkeys (it isn't that hard to do) and roast them in an oven bag. They remain moist and tender. As was stated by some one else do not over cook them. Roast them for less time for the weight in the directions that come with the bags. Even the legs can be used in the soup I make from the carcase after I have carved the meat.

I also roast my birds the day before I plan on eating them. I carve them and put the meat in Tupperware. I then pour some of the juices from the bag over the meat and it ends up nice and juicy. Even an old tom will come out great this way.


----------



## OMhunter (Jul 5, 2006)

Linda G. said:


> But I gotta respond...
> 
> LoBrass said..."Hunters kill for food"....maybe they did in the 30's, and maybe they will in the next year or so, if the economy gets much worse, but right now, and for the past 20 years, that's baloney and you're fooling yourself if you think so. Yes, we all try to eat our harvest, but the fact is, we're hunting for sport and trophy, and don't try to tell me otherwise as long as you have a computer to respond to this thread with...which means you either have the money to afford one at home, or you have a job. I doubt very much you have to go hunting to actually put poultry on the table.





I was raised with my family and co-hunters knowing that you only shoot it if your going to eat it! Or your going to shoot it because it a predator or nuisance to your farm or property.(IE racoon, possum, c-yote, etc.) When I go hunting by myself, or with my kids(5 kids, 4 under 8) they UNDERSTAND that its fun to spend time hunting and see and shoot trophy animals, but it's for putting food on the table. I have a GOOD JOB, I used to have money to buy "sides" of beef and all kinds of meat from the stores. But*, is it absolutly absurd to think that people actually hunt on purpose, to put food on the table?* The harvest that you take from hunting supplements store bought meat, but please don't ass-um-e that "the fact is, we're hunting for sport and torphy" That comment is offensive to some folks.

I have enjoyed reading most of your posts Linda G., and I appreciate your insight on lots of things. I also know that this is an open forum for anyone who wants to put up posts and comments, but I really think everyone should think 2x before posting something that tells folks that they are "fooling themselves"( as you said)

One last thing.....you said,"and don't try to tell me otherwise as long as you have a computer to respond to this thread with...which means you either have the money to afford one at home, or you have a job" I can post this entire reply from a computer at the library even if I don't have a job, or a computer at home. 

Once again, just my opinion and mean no offense.

I'm now going to try and put some food on my family of 7's table whether it be a deer or a turkey from my stand. Wish me luck!

Good hunting to all!!!!


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

I have had a lot of turkey walk under my stand so far this year, so I finally decided to go out and get a tag. I'm pretty excited about taking my first turkey and enjoying the meal afterwards. I will foremost be deer hunting, but the next turkey that presents itself will be on the receiving end of my broadhead. If this is considered "bushwacking" than I'm guilty, but I'm not going to apologize for it. I bought a license, of which there were thousands left for that area. I would hope that those quotas were set for a reason, and I will be doing my part to help meet them.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Yes, the fall season is intended for management purposes, and no, the DNR doesn't necessarily care how you take them as long as it's legal. 

But once you learn how to fall hunt the traditional way, you'll never bushwhack one again, and I feel that the turkeys deserve more than just being eradicated any old way to keep populations down. 

Don't Dmap permits, all those doe tags, and button buck kills bother you just a bit? What's QDM all about?? Well, turkey hunters feel the same way about bushwhacking a bird, or taking one incidentally. 

Btw, took my bird yesterday, a traditional scatter and call back, after Jason Allen, our senator who was hunting with me, took his. Great hunt, and something he will always remember. Believe me, there's one state senator out there now who has a whole new respect for our wild turkeys. 

OM-your post about being in the library is really entertaining as it's pretty obvious you're looking for any out on the computer thing...and even if you ARE using a library computer, if you're out of work and your kids are hungry, you have NO BUSINESS sitting in the library at all, unless it's to look up job listings online...not post on this website for entertainment...

How's everyone else doing this season?


----------



## chef daddy (Dec 28, 2007)

good luck drawing on them!! they are more prone to movement from above than below!!! 15 years of having birds underneath me in stands and have never got one!!! put me on the ground and they are rubbed with kosher salt sage rosemary fresh creamy butter a little marsala wine and slow roasted for 4 hours at 225 degrees!!! but on a serious note if u are gona pop one from above be drawn long before any one of them is within an eye site of you!!! in early oct, ill forgo the deer to pop a bird on the ground but at this point ill be watching for the deer!!! but hey ,, :yikes:good luck i hope u get one!!!!! and if u do let me know i will give u the best recipe for them u have ever tried!!!!!!! good luck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Linda thought we were supposed to be shooting young of the year or hens did ya see mich. outdoors on T.V. last night they busted 2 big toms whats up with that. BTW I passed up the biggest tom I have seen in 20 some years because you told me to shoot a hen I actually called this tom in too. His beard was touching the ground and I have killed 12in plus toms in the past. I'm sure I'll get em this spring right its private and no one else hunts there. You need to contact the boys on MUCC and set them straight okay.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

They do what sells TV, and killing a big tom, which does nothing for management, and deprives spring hunters, as well as a few hens that might need to be bred, is a lot more of a thrill to a lot of their viewers than taking hens and young of the year.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats bull they knew exactly what they were shooting and shot not one but 2 toms I'm not watching that dumb outdoor show anymore then. BTW I harvested a hen and so did my son plus I let 2 other friends take hens to. Yesterday the landowner told me they still had 40 some turkeys tearing up his backyard.:help:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I took a hen and my partner took a young jake of the year-both birds that might have a real hard time making it through the winter-another reason we go for the smaller birds. Toms have a much better chance of surviving the winter on their own than hens or young of the year. 

Ratings tell all these TV shows what sells-and that's what they go for.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Well... I am bored at work, nobody dying or getting hurt yet today, so I am surfing through the forums and came upon this thread.
I do have a good job, money in the savings... but I have not bought meat at a store in at least 10 years. I supply my own food through hunting, fishing and a very large garden, it is offensive and or ignorant to think that someone would be so sure to know how I live. I take great pride in being self sufficient and test my skills yearly for 2-3 weeks in the bush of Alaska. 

I hunt turkeys, in the spring, call them in and shoot a big tom, pass on the smaller ones, I dont care about the beard or spurs, but many toms in my area and one Tom will breed many hens. 


scald, pluck and cook the way you like, I roast or deep fry mine, make soup from the remaining parts.

Enjoy.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Well Linda I thought you were being snippy at first but now I see were your coming from be it a little strong but thats okay with me. I only went fall hunting this year for the first time as a favor to the landowner for letting me hunt. I originally planned on shooting the first turkey I saw but decided to do it your way even after some good hunters told me they won't respond to calling. Boy were they wrong had 2 different toms come in full strut could of taken either broke up a flock and called them back it turned into a lot of fun even as much as spring hunting and the hens were just as smart as the toms and maybe smarter. Probably the most important part was the landowner was thrilled that we were taking hens instead of toms he thought it was the best thing to do because they have made themselves into pests on his property. I'm sure this made many more years of hunting his land possible. So I want to say thanks for the info and keep spreading the word you converted me into a true fall turkey hunter.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I realize I sometimes come on strong, but I can't help it after reading most of the posts on this board about turkeys. People don't give them the respect they deserve, and I have a hard time with people who talk about them like they're second class citizens, way down the line from the almighty deer....give me a break. 

Traditional fall turkey hunting IS a lot of fun, and very challenging. It's been around for a couple of hundred years, it wouldn't still be known if people didn't enjoy it. This is how people hunted turkeys BEFORE they spring hunted toms-you see, back when we were taking turkeys for meat we didn't want toms-too tough-so we hunted the young of the year. It's only been since we started hunting turkeys in the spring, which is purely for sport that that's happened, that we got this attitude about fall hunting. 

Tom Turpin didn't spring hunt until he was very old...he fall hunted. Get your hands on some of the old books, they're great. 

And knowing that you're helping to manage the flock not only goes a long way with that landowner but a long way with yourself, I'll bet. 

Want to REALLY have some fun fall turkey hunting?? Get a dog, and train it for fall turkeys. Can be just about any old dog, and doesn't take much training. 

If we have some decent weather the next couple of weeks should provide some very good turkey hunting...

Again, congrats, and welcome to a very special 10th legion, the small group of us who enjoy fall turkey hunting done the right way.


----------

